# Bee on Lavender



## Teresa N (Oct 8, 2018)

Beautiful clear detail - lovely shot! I can almost smell the lavender!


----------



## Qdman (Mar 14, 2015)

Teresa N said:


> Beautiful clear detail - lovely shot! I can almost smell the lavender!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

That is really and truly an awesome photo.


----------



## Qdman (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

